# 2013 390 boss toe strap breakage.



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

There are many posts on here last couple of years regards poor quality of various Rome bindings. They used to have a rep on here who was quite responsive and helpful but disappeared when the bad quality posts started to increase. Toe straps, ankle straps and forward lean adjusters are all problem areas across different models.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Dago91 said:


> I contacted rome thru the warranty page and said urgent since I can't ride these right now. Has anyone had any experience with rome warranty? After submitting my ticket it did not say anything like received or sent it just went back to the main page.. is this normal? how long does it take them to get back in touch with you on an urgent ticket?.


Ok.. so updating this to maybe help out anyone with future questions about the rome warranty page, because no one seemed to know.

-As I said when I submitted my ticket it gave me no indication that the ticket was received. I resubmitted my ticket today and here is what should happen.

- After submitting you get redirected to a page that has your ticket number and a description of your problem. if you go in to history you have a ticket with the status open.

-Simultaneously you will also receive an email from rome that says they have received the ticket and will be back with you shortly. 

I believe something was wrong with their ticket warranty system the first time I submitted a ticket. Hope this helps anyone in the future and will keep you updated on how fast the turn around will be on romes end.


----------



## PayneSkillet (Nov 4, 2012)

hey man, I had basically the same experience. I have the 12/13 390 boss, right toe strap got hooked during a tree run and unclipped, gone.

My local shop carries assorted binding parts and they sold me last years toe strap for like $10. If you don't mind it looking a bit different, it works the same exact way.

I'm gonna go with a pair of Union's after this season


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

That's one of the issues I had with my 2012 390 Boss bindings too, after a run it unhooked and disappeared. I kind of saw it coming.. it would unhook by itself constantly making for some potentially dangerous situations. 

Contact Rome, they'll probably send you a replacement.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

tdn said:


> That's one of the issues I had with my 2012 390 Boss bindings too, after a run it unhooked and disappeared. I kind of saw it coming.. it would unhook by itself constantly making for some potentially dangerous situations.
> 
> Contact Rome, they'll probably send you a replacement.


@tdn and @wiredsport thanks again for your help on this.

For me the only thing that I see besides the toe strap issue are the following..

-paint chipping issue.. I have the green color-way -- 20114/15 has completely addressed this issue.
-the graphics in the foam auto cant just diminish away.. honestly thou that is too be expected with that type of material -- again 2014/ has completely addressed this issue with one solid footbed with better material used on the footbed.

Overall I really like these bindings.. the ankle strap is nice and plush.. the buckles and ladders are smooth. highback seems good after I fixed th lean adjuster. Personally I like a company that listens to the feedback of the riders and addresses problems the way rome seems to do year in and year out.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been disappointed in my 13 bosses as well. I've now broken 2 ankle strap buckles. The original and the replacement they sent me. In 3 days of use. Right now they have some generic buckle I got from the resort shop. My old 390's from 08 have close to 50 days on them and are still going strong so I don't know if its a fluke or worse manufacturing because the design appears the same.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

This happens to almost all bindings. Happened to my Mobs the other day and my friends Technines the day after. Just contact Rome. I had an out of warranty pair of bindings and they overnight shipped me a new highback. 

They may have gotten dramatically shittier in the last two years I don't know, but chances are you're just a shitty unlucky situation. I haven't had this happen with my 390s, but I've barely ridden them. Hope this don't happen to me.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Rome has always had awesome customer service when I have dealt with them.


----------



## msq_sf (Jul 26, 2012)

My 2013 Targas toe straps were broken as well. Sent them a message and in a couple of days Mike G. from romesnowboards sent me a tracking number. Amazing CS.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

msq_sf said:


> My 2013 Targas toe straps were broken as well. Sent them a message and in a couple of days Mike G. from romesnowboards sent me a tracking number. Amazing CS.


Seriously awesome customer service! Put in the ticket this Morning and by the afternoon Mike.G contacted me as well. If I still lived in Cali he could overnight them too me as well but because I live in Europe now they have to transfer my ticket to the European team. So far excellent service.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

*** UPDATE ***

So after submitting my ticket on Weds. 26th of Feb. to the US rome warranty. Mike G. transferred me over to the European office to a guy named Eddie V. This was on Mon. 3rd of March. Tues I received an email that he was sending me out two new 390 boss conforma toe straps. Today 7th of March I received them in the post along with some rome sds stickers. 

As you can see by the picture he sent me two of the new straps in the green color way. This is an off green more like a yellow but they are pretty close and I have not seen this color on any of their models.. 15-16 color-way perhaps??

Anyway.. Amazing customer service from rome considering the transfer to the European office due to me living in Switzerland. Top notch rome.. Top notch!


----------



## kafro (Jan 3, 2014)

I put urgent on some new highbacks and I got them in the mail about a week later. Didn't have my color or year so I got some ugly camouflage ones and said that was all they had in stock...

So yeah, in their whole warehouse they only have spare parts for one color of the latests years model.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^You get whatever they have left because their warranty rates are through the roof to begin with! Therein lies the problem...


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

kafro said:


> I put urgent on some new highbacks and I got them in the mail about a week later. Didn't have my color or year so I got some ugly camouflage ones and said that was all they had in stock...
> 
> So yeah, in their whole warehouse they only have spare parts for one color of the latests years model.


What was your original color way? model year? My guess is they sent you a highback that was more readily available. did you request a certain color?


----------



## kafro (Jan 3, 2014)

Was a 2012/2013 model all they had was 2014...which is kind of understandable...but they only had matte grey/camouflage....not any other color. I would have been fine with the green color of 2014 it's close enough but the bindings just saw 2 days of riding so really disappointing.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

kafro said:


> Was a 2012/2013 model all they had was 2014...which is kind of understandable...but they only had matte grey/camouflage....not any other color. I would have been fine with the green color of 2014 it's close enough but the bindings just saw 2 days of riding so really disappointing.


Yeah the problem with highbacks are they usually break due too user error. not saying this was the case. honestly some companies give you shit about a broken highbacks. anyway at least they got you riding again.


----------

